# U.S. fighter jets escort Korean Air flight to Comox after bomb threat



## WingsofFury (11 Apr 2012)

Wasn't sure which section to put it in...



> U.S. fighter jets escort Korean Air flight to Comox after bomb threat
> 
> Postmedia News Apr 11, 2012 – 8:14 AM ET | Last Updated: Apr 11, 2012 12:28 PM ET
> 
> ...



More at the link -> http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/04/11/u-s-fighter-jets-escort-korean-air-flight-to-comox-after-bomb-threat/


----------



## RedFive (11 Apr 2012)

Are there not two CF-18s waiting at Comox for just this type of situation? Why would they send two F-15s from Oregon all the way north to Haida Gwaii when there were other assets closer? I don's ask this facetiously, I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## WingsofFury (11 Apr 2012)

RedFive said:
			
		

> Are there not two CF-18s waiting at Comox for just this type of situation? Why would they send two F-15s from Oregon all the way north to Haida Gwaii when there were other assets closer? I don's ask this facetiously, I'm genuinely curious.



Nope, the CF-18's are stationed at CFB Cold Lake and are only occasionally at CFB Comox.

The F-15's were in Seattle, a heck of a lot closer than CFB Cold Lake and were the closest available assets to respond, hence why NORAD dispatched them.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Apr 2012)

The airspace is watched by NORAD: Whoever is closer goes. Anybody remembers that some of the first air CAP over Washington on 9/11 were Canadian CF-18's?


----------



## SupersonicMax (18 Apr 2012)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Anybody remembers that some of the first air CAP over Washington on 9/11 were Canadian CF-18's?



That's news to me.....  Source...?


----------



## aesop081 (19 Apr 2012)

http://www2.insidenova.com/news/2012/apr/08/first-fighter-jet-respond-911-attacks-heads-marine-ar-1826616/

F/A-18 Hornet from VMA-321.

Not CF.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Apr 2012)

My bad, obviously.

My source was a friend of mine working at the Navy Dept. in the Pentagon at the time, but I now guess that he may have been guessing as to who the F-18's belonged to (Though he is USN, he should have known that the Navy or Marines could have also  sent some of them).


----------



## my72jeep (19 Apr 2012)

The aircraft was assigned to VMA 321, a reserve unit which was then stationed at Andrews Air Force Base, and is the first Marine aircraft to fly a protective patrol over Washington,D.C., after 9/11,"

First Marine aircraft to Fly Cap. Doesn't say it was the first Aircraft.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Apr 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> First Marine aircraft to Fly Cap. Doesn't say it was the first Aircraft.



Fair enough. I won't look any further though because i really don't give a flying fuck.


----------

